# Help with 102



## Leroy22 (Jul 15, 2012)

i need to find out how to remove the deck cluch assembly from a 10 hp cast iron kholer engine on a 102 cub. ( the cluch that runs the mower deck) Its the oposit the drive cluch. I have removed the 2 set screws and it will not budge. this cub was made from 1965-1967 so its vintage for sure. anyone famillar with this motor please explain how this is achieved.
thanks:Leroy22


----------



## Leroy22 (Jul 15, 2012)

i took out the 6 set screws in the cluch and 2 in the pulley and used pb blaster and the thing still will not budge. 
Has anyone on this site ever tried to remove this type of pulley?
any advice appreciated
thanks:Leroy22


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

One of the farm tractor magazines my dad gets had an article on how to do this in the last year or so. The guy writing the article had made up a special puller to pull the clutch off without damaging the pulley. It pulled from the three set screw holes rather than the rim of the pulley. Otherwise, there is a few videos on YouTube regarding this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=jUol4R9nYAw


----------

